# left bank right bank spark plugs?



## domrepkid2000 (Jan 17, 2009)

is left bank front ?and right bank rear? and also can you put a new boot on the coil instead of buying a new one?thanx for any reply


----------



## mpe235 (Jan 19, 2009)

domrepkid2000 said:


> is left bank front ?and right bank rear? and also can you put a new boot on the coil instead of buying a new one?thanx for any reply


Yes and yes. Usually the boots don't go bad, the coil does.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Potentially the boot can crack and allow condensation into the coil...I don't believe 'just' the boot can be replaced as there are no replacement parts available.
(junkyards might have them but most likely will want you to buy the whole coil pack)


----------



## mpe235 (Jan 19, 2009)

NAPAONLINE®)

Click on the link for the boots.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

mpe235 said:


> NAPAONLINE®)
> 
> Click on the link for the boots.


Good catch...


----------

